# Onyx free jumping



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

He's having a grand 'ol time!! He carries himself well, he knows he is handsome.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks!!! i jumped on him today! it was alot of fun!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I LOVE how shiny his coat is. gorgeous


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

What a good boy!! He looks like he is enjoying him self a lot! He is an arab, am I right? My arabs would never do that


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

dancehabit7 said:


> What a good boy!! He looks like he is enjoying him self a lot! He is an arab, am I right? My arabs would never do that


yes he is!!  if it involves moving he likes it!!


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

He is gorgus!!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cool name!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He knows he is beautiful!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

He's gorgeous  Looks like he's having fun too


----------



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

So cool! How on earth do you get him to do that?


----------



## Stormey02 (Jul 23, 2009)

awwww what a lovly arab  he looks like hes having fun 
how old is he?
xxx


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful!! That horse sure looks like he knows what he's doing, lol! Arabians ftw =]


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

ameliaelizabeth said:


> So cool! How on earth do you get him to do that?


he really likes jumping! i can set up and jump in the arena and just leave him in there and he will jump it!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Stormey02 said:


> awwww what a lovly arab  he looks like hes having fun
> how old is he?
> xxx


he's 5 years old.


----------



## NAYRiders12 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very Cute


----------

